# 37-38 Garton Streamline Tricycle



## cr250mark (Sep 22, 2017)

Here is a 37-38 Streamline Garton Tricycle .
Nice Original Paint .
Like to post these so they can be used as reference in the future.
FYI - This Tricycle is posted For Sale in " Everything Else Forum " if interested.
Thank You 
Mark


----------

